# 1.99 Heating oil.



## Brian26 (Jan 11, 2015)

My cousins husband just delivered heating oil. Paid 1.99 a gallon. That was wholesale pricing from the oil terminal in New Haven as he delivered it at cost. 

Still going to burn like oils $4 a gallon but man are prices low.


----------



## Brian26 (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_wfr_a_EPD2F_PWR_dpgal_w.htm


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 12, 2015)

Since I will be going to visit the lil woman soon, going to have to run the furnace while I am gone.
Getting a fill up this week. $2.30 a gallon. Not too bad.

2006- $2.00 per gallon fill up 250 gallons(previous owner drained tank and took with). $500.00 total
2009- $2.00 per gallon fill up Approx. 200 gallons. $400.00 total
2011- $3.40 per gallon 100 gallons purchased. $340.00 total
2015- $2.30 per gallon about 3/4 tank or 187.50 gallons(projected) $431.25 total

$1,671.25 gallons of oil purchased over 9 years(minimal use, here and there on single digit nights &  several lazy days per year, week here & there away, all heat only.

$3,900.00 Wood purchased, processed & burned and stocked till 2019, approx $300.00 per year wood cost plus fuel for saw, bar oil & processing labor. Oh and $300,00 for saw & $400.00 for splitter.

If I heated exclusively with heating oil I am guessing 9 years worth of heat would have cost approx. $16,200.00+/- to this season only. Approx. $1,800.00 per year(seems a little low), plus maintenance, filter, nozzles, new power venter installed last year.

Liner and insert paid for itself in just over 2-1/2 years.
How much money has wood burning saved me......a boat load!!
Of course it got spent elsewhere, not to mention the rising taxes on everything, so what I save there, the gov squeezes out of me in other tax crap.
I wish it was $1.99 a gallon here. Might keep dropping to that low here. But I need it before I fly out west.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 12, 2015)

If I can get heating oil under $1.50 a gallon I might start thinking about stop burning wood. That way I can save my stock pile of wood for a few more year.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 13, 2015)

tsquini said:


> If I can get heating oil under $1.50 a gallon I might start thinking about stop burning wood. That way I can save my stock pile of wood for a few more year.



This will help you decide if it would be worth it or not:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-where-is-the-line.138340/page-2#post-1860939

Using that calculator I found that oil at $1.50 a gallon will cost me about $13.50 per million Btu.  Wood is currently costing me about $3.50 per million.  OTOH, if I had natural gas, I'd only be paying about $5.50 per million-at that price it would be hard to justify the work and time that $50 a cord wood requires.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Good thing someone didn't come along back in about September & offer me some wagers on where the price of oil & gas would be about now. I would have gotten taken to the cleaners.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 13, 2015)

Badfish740 said:


> This will help you decide if it would be worth it or not:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-where-is-the-line.138340/page-2#post-1860939
> 
> Using that calculator I found that oil at $1.50 a gallon will cost me about $13.50 per million Btu.  Wood is currently costing me about $3.50 per million.  OTOH, if I had natural gas, I'd only be paying about $5.50 per million-at that price it would be hard to justify the work and time that $50 a cord wood requires.


That is a nice calculator. Time is the issue. In February and March I would rather be finishing up the skiing season with the kids than splitting and stacking wood.


----------



## Ncountry (Jan 13, 2015)

Why is  diesel for my truck still   $3.76? Crazy!


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ncountry said:


> Why is  diesel for my truck still   $3.76? Crazy!



First, the $1.99 price quoted was wholesale, not retail.  I would bet that oil is retailing for $2.80 something a gallon.  There is also no federal or state road tax applied to heating oil (that's why it's dyed red-so the DOT/highway patrol can dip your tank to see if you're running it), which is why it is always cheaper than diesel.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 13, 2015)

Ncountry said:


> Why is  diesel for my truck still   $3.76? Crazy!


I saw diesel for $3.11 today


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 13, 2015)

I had my neighbor fill my two five gallon cans for diesel for the tractor while he was out. He was kind enough to find a place that charged $3.75 a gallon for it. Looking online the station across the street was $3.15.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 14, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I had my neighbor fill my two five gallon cans for diesel for the tractor while he was out. He was kind enough to find a place that charged $3.75 a gallon for it. Looking online the station across the street was $3.15.



I fill my own 100lb propane tank for my cooking gas and the places around here vary wildly on price.  I call three or four before I settle on one.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 14, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Good thing someone didn't come along back in about September & offer me some wagers on where the price of oil & gas would be about now. I would have gotten taken to the cleaners.


What about now? Where are they going?


----------



## Ncountry (Jan 14, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> I saw diesel for $3.11 today




From my travels around the country, We have close to the highest prices up here in the great northern part of NY.  Heck , we average 10-20 cents higher than central NY


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 14, 2015)

Fuel is so cheap this year because when my furnace died last winter I converted to gas which included adding a second furnace in my attic. Two furnaces, gas lines, and replacing my hot water heater was about $11,500 out of pocket for me. All the neighbors are oil burners and will never change over so after bragging about never having to pay $4+ for oil again last June the slide started.

That is how my luck runs.

I don't care though. My shoulder season wood is gas now. It's a little easier on my back to boot!

BTW there is a story behind it but I managed to get the gas company to run 600' of main for free and I got 0% interest on $10,000 for ten years after all the energy credits.  I'm still waiting on my December bill and I will adjust my habits at that time but mid November to mid December was less then $70 for heat and water. My summer bills for water were around $22. I was spending around $800+ a year on fuel before the conversion.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jan 15, 2015)

JoeyD said:


> BTW there is a story behind it but I managed to get the gas company to run 600' of main for free ....



Is it a secret story?


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 16, 2015)

No secret LOL. The free gas main just made this switch a whole lot easier to swallow which is why I mentioned it.

A few years ago they brought gas main down a county highway about 200' from my front door, but it is about 600' down my street to the intersection. Back then they approached me with a quote of $2400 to run gas to my house. At the time I was getting ready to install my woodstove and my heater had plenty of life so I didn't feel it was worth it. During this whole ordeal I was questioning my self on that decision.

Last winter my heater finally laid down and died. I really wanted gas so I called them and got a quote of $4000-5000 from the information I initially gave them over the phone. So I started asking questions, and pleading kind of. I mentioned to them that they normally will run a main free if three or more people hook up then asked them what they could do for me if I take two meters, one for my house and one for my pole barn. My case was that is only one short, right?   They still wanted me to pay.

Well a few conversations (because I wasn't giving up) later one guy mentions they will run main free for a business because my county had some kind of program to convert business to cleaner burning gas and would subsidize the running of gas main. He also told me all I need is a tax ID and they can do it. Again, I pleaded if all that is standing in my way is a tax ID number that would cost me little or nothing I would just get a tax ID and that should do it right, but why make me go through all that? I asked them to just give me a commercial meter at the barn and one at the house, doesn't that equal 3 residential?    Well they bought it. My wife and no one else I talked to believed it would happen and the whole time waiting I admit I wasn't 100% confident myself. It took 3 1/2  months from when they told me they could do it, but one day on my way home from work I saw utility mark outs on the main road in front of my house, only then I started to breath a little easier though I still was not sure this was going to be "free".



I pay a little more for the pole barn gas but my plan is just run a line from my house to the pole barn in about two years when all is forgotten then have them take the meter off at the pole barn. In the end it will still be cheaper then paying for the 600' of main. BTW My pole barn used to be propane which was more the oil last winter. I was burning a little over 100 gallons a year normally and last year it was closer to 160 or more.


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2015)

Badfish740 said:


> I fill my own 100lb propane tank for my cooking gas and the places around here vary wildly on price.  I call three or four before I settle on one.


I'm consider doing the same. What does a full tank weigh and how do you move it?


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 17, 2015)

begreen said:


> I'm consider doing the same. What does a full tank weigh and how do you move it?



A full tank is about 150lbs-not terribly hard to move around.  I use ratchet straps to secure it to a hand truck and roll it up a set of equipment ramps into my truck.  Usually wherever I go they can fill it in the bed.  When I get home I just roll it down, get it into place, unstrap it, and hook it back up.  My regulator will accommodate two tanks at once but I only have one.  It lasts about 13-14 months.


----------



## Brian26 (Jan 23, 2015)

Retail price around the New Haven area is now less than $2 a gallon. Friend just filled up for $1.92. I believe we pay a lower price here because New Haven has a huge oil terminal. I believe most of the heating oil for a good portion of New England comes in here. 

I have actually cut way back on burning with these prices. Not worth the time and hassle. My furnace burns a little over 1/2 gallon of fuel and hour. Hard to beat running it for an hour for $1 and having the entire house nice and toasty. I am saving my wood for next winter when heating oil will probably be $4 a gallon.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 23, 2015)

Brian26 said:


> Retail price around the New Haven area is now less than $2 a gallon. Friend just filled up for $1.92. I believe we pay a lower price here because New Haven has a huge oil terminal. I believe most of the heating oil for a good portion of New England comes in here.
> 
> I have actually cut way back on burning with these prices. Not worth the time and hassle. My furnace burns a little over 1/2 gallon of fuel and hour. Hard to beat running it for an hour for $1 and having the entire house nice and toasty. I am saving my wood for next winter when heating oil will probably be $4 a gallon.


So at that rate, what are you spending month for oil heat?


----------



## branchburner (Jan 25, 2015)

Ncountry said:


> Why is  diesel for my truck still   $3.76? Crazy!



Paid $2.31 this morning... about 30-40 cents lower than anywhere else I've seen, and 60 cents lower than what I paid last week.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine never dropped below $2.79 here in the wonderful peoples republic of NY.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 7, 2015)

Ya gotta know the secret socialist handshake (or sing the Internationale) to get the 1.99 rate.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 7, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Mine never dropped below $2.79 here in the wonderful peoples republic of NY.


taxes? low in mass 2.159, paid 2.469 today. thank god sen. warren stopped the mid class from being hammered


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 9, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> taxes? low in mass 2.159, paid 2.469 today. thank god sen. warren stopped the mid class from being hammered



Yup.  NY soaks us in gas taxes.  about $.50 on the gallon.

With the Federal tax that everyone pays, we pay $.687/gallon in tax. 

If you're paying $2.25/gallon that is a whopping 30% in taxes.  

Shrug Atlas, Shrug.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 9, 2015)

I bought 1000 gallons at the beginning of this season, at $3.38 per gallon.  This usually works out well for me, but this year pretty much un-did all my savings from pre-buying other years.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 9, 2015)

tsquini said:


> If I can get heating oil under $1.50 a gallon I might start thinking about stop burning wood. That way I can save my stock pile of wood for a few more year.



I've been burning wood consistently despite cheap oil (which, when you compare per Btu to wood, is not that cheap) because I look at it this way.  I can only heat with wood consistently when I'm able bodied and feeling well.  If the flu knocks me down for a week this year (God willing it won't) or I wrench my back, knowing that I pretty full oil tank to fall back on is a good feeling.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2015)

Badfish740 said:


> I've been burning wood consistently despite cheap oil (which, when you compare per Btu to wood, is not that cheap) because I look at it this way.  I can only heat with wood consistently when I'm able bodied and feeling well.  If the flu knocks me down for a week this year (God willing it won't) or I wrench my back, knowing that I pretty full oil tank to fall back on is a good feeling.


That happened to me, nasty flu bug got me for a solid week. Just couldn't get the fire going, luckily oil was 2.39/gal.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2015)

This is why I keep telling folks to keep their backup heating systems in good working order. There's no telling when one is going to get sick or an emergency could happen.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 15, 2015)

begreen said:


> This is why I keep telling folks to keep their backup heating systems in good working order. There's no telling when one is going to get sick or an emergency could happen.


Good advice, be sure to have your furnace checked and fire it up periodically.


----------



## Brian26 (Mar 20, 2015)

Heating oil is back down to almost $2 a gallon in the New Haven, CT area.  I used a little over 100 gallons since beginning of Jan mainly when I was away from the house on vacation.  Might top it off at this price for next winter.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 20, 2015)

$2/gal is still $550 per tank, which produces roughly the same usable BTU's as a cord of wood.  I won't switch my profile back to ambiance burner until it hits $200 per tank.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Mar 21, 2015)

Joful said:


> $2/gal is still $550 per tank, which produces roughly the same usable BTU's as a cord of wood.  I won't switch my profile back to ambiance burner until it hits $200 per tank.


What's that,... about $0.75 per gallon?

That would be about $27 per barrel of crude and would collapse several foreign economies. I'm not sure i'd like that world.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 21, 2015)

I think we'll reach $27 (at least briefly) before we see $80 again.


----------



## Ambient (Mar 28, 2015)

My friend had a small fleet of oil delivery tankers. I would fill in when he was short handed to meet Coast Guard reg's.  The difference between home heat fuel and diesel is only the color of the dye and the tax.  The oil companies are shaking us down, the government is getting more tax dollars for it.  If you don't like it, you'll need to help make the country a democracy again, by voting your conscious and not by party lines.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 28, 2015)

Ambient said:


> My friend had a small fleet of oil delivery tankers. I would fill in when he was short handed to meet Coast Guard reg's.  The difference between home heat fuel and diesel is only the color of the dye and the tax.  The oil companies are shaking us down, the government is getting more tax dollars for it.  If you don't like it, you'll need to help make the country a democracy again, by voting your conscious and not by party lines.


Simply not true.  For example, the percentage paraffin is varied throughout the year in Diesel, to make it run best at various temperatures.  At a high level, they're all the same basic fuel oil, but the devil (and desired performance) is in the details.

Now, if you want to talk off road Diesel vs road Diesel, rather than heating oil, you may have a better argument.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know of anywhere, including Federal, where you can't get a refund for taxes paid on diesel you used off road. Those taxes pay for the roads and bridges you drive on . And the Fed portion hasn't been raised in 23 years.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 28, 2015)

This might be good info for me, if easy to process, Bart.  100% of my Diesel use is off-road, but I don't have a good local place to buy off-road Diesel.  So, I just eat the taxes, which isn't huge, but a dollar saved...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2015)

Joful said:


> This might be good info for me, if easy to process, Bart.  100% of my Diesel use is off-road, but I don't have a good local place to buy off-road Diesel.  So, I just eat the taxes, which isn't huge, but a dollar saved...



http://www.journalofaccountancy.com/issues/2011/mar/20103438.html


----------

